
[deleted] - saadalem
[deleted]
======
DanBC
dang has repeatedly said he doesn't want this types of threads.

eg this.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640)

------
saadalem
[deleted]

~~~
stanislavb
Mate, if this isn't accepted very well here, you can try posting on
IndieHackers. You will be surprised how much better it will be accepted there.

